
Ask HN: Company not responding after 6 hrs interviewing. Can I name and shame? - throwaway_3452
I had 2 telephone interviews and one timed Hackerrank 4 hour challenge which I aced (all green ticks). This was a significant investment on my side having to take time off work each time. After all this, the company has just gone radio silent. I&#x27;m mature enough to understand this is a rejection, but I find it unacceptable to not drop off a polite rejection email and it is becoming increasingly common in tech. This is a very wealthy small sized company with a dedicated HR department and not some small startup struggling on a shoestring budget.
======
ceautery
What does "radio silent" mean? You should give them a week, send an email
query (still interested in me?), and wait a week for a response. This covers
any anomalies on their side such as illnesses and emergencies, and let's them
know you are still interested.

Beyond that, You don't hire someone based solely on a coding challenge. What
else happened during the interview process? What questions did you ask? "Why
are you hiring?" is a good one to get the feel for who you're dealing with.

If you've tried to make contact in good faith, given them time, and not
received a reply after a while, flush 'em and move on. Name names if you want,
however if the company is small, you've just created an avenue for anyone
involved to reverse-engineer who you are, and respond here also naming names.
Your anger might be justified, but don't shoot yourself in the foot because of
it.

------
brudgers
Going nuclear over normal hiring practices doesn't really say that much about
the the company or prove that its actions/inactions were not reasonably
prudent.

Good luck.

------
seesomesense
Perhaps you are their backup if their preferred candidate bails.

------
chrisbennet
At the very least you can review them on Glass Door.

